# What dog is the top dog?



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

I have a black lab and goldern cross dog. I was thinking of getting a new pup what would be the best breed for upland hunting?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There are a number of dogs that are great upland hunters. More important than a specific breed are getting a top quality dog with good genetics, no matter what kind you choose. Nothing can beat good instinct in a dog, and this comes through the genes. Of course training is another key element...you can have a great breed but still have a marginal dog without proper training.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The top dog is the one who has an owner who will spend a little time training him and then gets him out of town to practice his trade. I am excited because my wife and I had a husband to wife talk last night and came to the conclusion that we needed to get a pup to help out our thirteen year old springer. I tried to convince her it would be a good Christmas present but we compromised a delay until spring(May). I love that woman!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The most important part is making sure you buy a dog that fits your lifestyle. I have seen way to many people buy "hyper" breeds and not allow them to be themselves.

My dog gets plenty of exercise everyday and goes hunting basically every weekend. She is definately a part of the family and not a pet. She even rides in the front seat of the car when I'm driving (my wife honestly rides in the back sometimes).

Good luck picking your pup! :beer:


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

The GWP of course. :lol: I respect a quality flusher and value a good retriever in a blind but nothing gets my heart pumping more than watching a pointer cruising at 90 mph and whipping around on a stone still point.

Saying that, there are good and bad dogs from every breed, and choosing a breed comes down to personal preference and hunting style. Do some research, visit breeders, attend hunt tests or field trials, or anything else you can think of to observe various dogs and figure out what fits your life and style.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think the most important thing is go with a good breeder. He will be able to tell you the tempermen of a new pup, how well the parents hunt etc.

I would get a springer that has long legs and loves the cattails.

I've got a GSP and she is getting more enjoyable to watch hunt but she doesn't pound the cattails like my springer does but she is still young(1 1/2).

I believe that the performance of your dog is directly related to the amount of time that one spends training. Good luck,Kevin


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

That's like asking if redheads, blondes, or brunettes make the best girlfriend/wife...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Remi, welcome back! Long time no see!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm still around, just to depressed to post much! :evil:


----------



## KansasKybosh (Dec 13, 2005)

See the parents, both of them. take your time. Bring a few quail and have at least one parent point. No breeder with a dog that actually points will deny his dog a good lockup or you an opportunity to witness it.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok, sure, a question that has hundreds of right answers, but in my opinion, a carefully chosen female black lab is unbeatable. I have found that the female is much more attatched to the owner/ hunter than the male, and a good lab simply won't quit til' the bird is brought to hand! A rooster knocked down in heavy cover just doesn't have a chance of escape with one of my chosen k-9's behind it.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah but u have all those ptarmigan to practice on


----------

